# Gerichtsurteile in den USA



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2008)

* Gerichtsurteile in den USA * Und zum Lachen oder aber auch zum Kopfschütteln über den demokratischten Staat dieser Erde einige unglaubliche Geschichten: 
 1994 sprach ein Gericht des Staates Neu-Mexiko der 81jährigen Stella Liebeck 2.9 Mio. Dollars zu, weil sie sich Verbrennungen 3. Grades an Beinen, Geschlechtsteilen und Hinterbacken zugezogen hatte, nachdem sie eine Tasse Kaffee von McDonald über sich verschüttet hatte. Dieser Fall löste einen jährlichen "Preis Stella" aus, welcher die absurdesten Gerichtsurteile an US-Gerichten auszeichnet.
Die folgenden Falle sind ernsthafte Kandidaten, jeder im Bereich des absolut Lächerlichen, aber in der guten US-amerikanischen Tradition kann man mit einem guten Anwalt jeglichen Fall gewinnen...
 * 1. Januar 2000: * 
Ein Volksgericht in Texas spricht Kathleen Robertson 780.000 Dollars zu, weil sie sich einen Knöchel verstaucht hatte, als sie über ein kleines Kind stolperte, welches in den Gängen eines Supermarktes herumrannte. Die Eigentümer des Supermarktes waren sehr erstaunt über den Gerichtsentscheid, handelte es sich beim betreffenden Kind um jenes der Mrs. Robertson!
 * 2. Juni 1998: * 
Carl Truman, 19jährig, erhielt 74.000 Dollar zuzüglich Arztkosten zugesprochen, weil ihm sein Nachbar mit seinem Honda Accord über die Hand gefahren war. Mr. Truman hatte offenbar übersehen, dass sein Nachbar am Steuer seines Autos sass, als er dabei war dessen Raddeckel zu stehlen!
 * 3. Oktober 1998 * 
Terrence Dickson, Pennsyvania, wollte das Haus, in welches er soeben eingebrochen war, durch die Garage verlassen. Bedingt durch eine Störung des Öffnungsmechanismus am Garagentor war er nicht in der Lage, dieses zu öffnen. Er konnte aber auch nicht ins Haus zurück, da die Ture automatisch ins Schloss gefallen war und ohne Schlüssel nicht mehr geöffnet werden konnte. Die Bewohner des Hauses weilten in den Ferien. Mr. Dickinson überlebte die 8 Tage Aufenthalt in der Garage nur, weil er Pepsi und Trockennahrung für Hunde in der Garage zur Verfugung hatte. Er verklagte die Eigentümer des Hauses und erhielt eine halbe Million Dollar zugesprochen!
 * 4. Oktober 1999 * 
Jerry Williams, Akansas, verdiente 14.500 Dollar zuzüglich Arztkosten, nachdem er vom Hund des Nachbarn gebissen worden war. Der Hund war innerhalb der eingezäunten benachbarten Liegenschaft angekettet. Die Summe fiel nicht so hoch aus wie erhofft, weil das Gericht anerkannte, dass der Hund vielleicht ein klein wenig provoziert war durch die Tatsache, dass Mr. Williams mit einem Schrotgewehr auf ihn schoss!
 * 5. Mai 2000 * 
Ein Restaurant in Philadelphia wurde dazu verurteilt, Amber Carson 113.000 Dollar auszuzahlen, nachdem sie sich das Steissbein gebrochen hatte, weil sie auf verschüttetem Sodawasser ausgerutscht war. Dieses war auf den Boden gelangt, weil Ms Carson 30 sec. zuvor ihrem Freund ihr Glas Sodawasser während eines Streites an den Kopf geworfen hatte!
 * 6. Dezember 1997 * 
Kara Walton, Delaware, gewann ihren Prozess gegen ein Nachtlokal einer Nachbarstadt, nachdem sie sich zwei Zähne ausgeschlagen hatte, als sie aus dem Fenster der Toilette auf den Boden stürzte. Dies geschah, weil sie sich um die Bezahlung ihrer Konsumation in der Hohe von 3.50 Dollar drücken wollte. Das Gericht sprach ihr 12.000 Dollar plus die Zahnarztkosten zu!
 * ...and the Winner 2002 iiiiiiis...: * 
Merv Grazinski aus Oklahoma City. Im November 2000 kaufte Mr. Grazinski ein brandneues Motor Home der Marke Winnebago von 10 m Lange. Als er nach erfolgtem Kauf des Vehikels auf der Heimfahrt war, beschleunigte er auf der Autobahn auf 110 km/Std. und verliess den Fahrersitz, um sich hinten in der Kabine einen Kaffee zuzubereiten. 
Natürlich geriet das Motor Home über den Strassenrand hinaus und drehte sich mehrere Male um sich selbst. Mr. Grazinski verklagte Winnebago, da die Firma im Manual des Fahrzeuges nicht ausdrücklich darauf verwiesen hatte, man dürfe wahrend der Fahrt das Steuer nicht verlassen, um sich einen Kaffee zuzubereiten. Er erhielt 1.75 Mio. Dollars zugesprochen zuzüglich ein neues Motor Home (Winnebago brachte in der Folge eine solche Ergänzung in ihrem Manual an, für den Fall dass altfällige weitere Idioten ihre Fahrzeuge erwerben sollten)!


----------



## krawutz (23 Feb. 2008)

Es wäre mal interessant rauszukriegen, welche Vorfahren die weißen Amerikaner wirklich hatten. Es können nicht nur die Verurteilten aus der alten Welt gewesen sein - da muss noch Schlimmeres Einfluss gehabt haben !


----------



## Tokko (23 Feb. 2008)

krawutz schrieb:


> Es wäre mal interessant rauszukriegen, welche Vorfahren die weißen Amerikaner wirklich hatten. Es können nicht nur die Verurteilten aus der alten Welt gewesen sein - da muss noch Schlimmeres Einfluss gehabt haben !




Meines Wissens nach waren deren Vorfahren ein europäischerer Mix aus Portugiesen, Engländer, Spanier, Holländer etc.

Die Sklaven aus Afrika nicht vergessen.

Die Verurteilten kamen zum größten Teil nach Australien, aber auch in die USA.

Das dubiose ist nur das die meisten Australier (keine Eingeborenen) eigentlich Kriminelle als Vorfahren hatten, das Land und die Bevölkerung aber heute relativ "entspannt" sind. 


Ich vermute mal das liegt an dieser "religiösen" Erziehung, und den Freiheit/Patriotismus-Wahn der Amerikaner. 

Meine Meinung
Liebe Grüße
Tokko


----------

